# Mouse pointer keeps blinking with a CD symbol



## Shadowmouse (Oct 21, 2004)

A CD symbol keeps blinking next to my mouse pointer, even when nothing is in the CD drive. Can anyone tell me what it means and how to fix it?


----------



## MicroBell (Sep 21, 2004)

Is the CDROM/CDRW light on (like it's accessing) while this happens?


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

i might add, that even though it uses the cd pointer, it doesnt mean that it is accessing the cd rom.

there is basically two pointers it uses to tell you it is working, one is the "working in the background", (the cd one) and the other one is the "busy" one, normally an hourglass.

so, basically, the cd pointer does not indicate the cd-rom being used, it indicates that the system is working on something in the background.

now, if it does this all the time, i would almost wonder if something (spyware of some sort) is running, it might be a good idea to figure out what.


----------



## Shadowmouse (Oct 21, 2004)

*CD drive not being accessed...*

...but I'm trying to track down what might be going on in the background. It does happen a lot, but if it's a virus or spyware, then my virus and spyware detectors are completely missing it.  

Thank you for giving me some ideas of what to look for and at.

--Mouse


----------



## iamchrisbrown (Oct 11, 2004)

It might not hurt to DL the Hijack This (there's a link in Micro's sig for it), go the the Security/Hijack This forum, post a HijackThis Log and let the experts have a looksie at it. The Instructions for doing it are in the forum.


----------



## Shadowmouse (Oct 21, 2004)

*Found my blinking problem*

My husband cleared out some miscellaneous factory-installed garbage, which slowed down the frequency and duration, and I found some weird thing called Kontiki I didn't need, so I removed it, and the blinking stopped altogether.

I may let them look at it anyway, though.

--Mouse


----------



## biffstew (Nov 22, 2004)

*I am having the same problem*

I was wondering if you could provide me with some more details so that I can do the same to my PC. I would truly appreciate the help. This blinking pointer is driving me crazy!


----------



## biffstew (Nov 22, 2004)

*I was able to finally make it stop*

I updated the firmware on the Aopen DVD and the blinking cursor stopped. 

Man that was frustrating!


----------

